# SG Recallers 3.0 Class- Opening Soon!



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Cross posting to a potentially more interested audience: http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-brilliant-recall-opens-soon.html#post2305358


----------



## TaraM1285 (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm planning to join in for Recallers 3.0.  

Even more than a course to learn to recall your dog, it's a course about building a working relationship with your dog. I have a rock solid recall built on Recallers 1.0 and 2.0.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Awesome! I'm so excited for it! It was kind of hinted to 3 or 4 weeks ago in PuppyPeaks and I've been anxiously awaiting the announcement since. I'm pumped.


----------

